# installing java from ports



## topher (Jan 16, 2010)

If I edit the distinfo file in the /usr/ports/java/linux-sun-jre directory as root to have the correct md5 and sha sums and file size can I add a more recent version of jre to distfile and install it from ports?


----------



## topher (Jan 16, 2010)

No I can't. Make still looks for the older version.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 16, 2010)

Please use the right forum. Ports questions belong in Ports & Packages  > Installation and Maintenance of FreeBSD Ports or Packages, not in Base System  > Installing & Upgrading (obviously).


----------



## topher (Jan 16, 2010)

topher said:
			
		

> If I edit the distinfo file in the /usr/ports/java/linux-sun-jre directory as root to have the correct md5 and sha sums and file size can I add a more recent version of jre to distfile and install it from ports?



The /usr/ports/linux-sun-jdk16 directory has a more up to date version of jre included with jdk.


----------

